# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Куртодром 2013 в UNIT MILITARY CAFE 02.03.13

## Unit Cafe

2 марта в Одессе девятый год подряд будет проходить благотворительный фестиваль-трибьют "Куртодром", в котором примут участие рок-команды, пожелавшие отдать долг памяти культовой фигуре рок-музыки Курту Кобейну. Каждая из групп-участниц исполнит на сцене "Куртодрома" свой сет, состоящий из собственных композиций и любимых песен группы "Нирвана".

Все средства собранные фестивалем, пойдут на помощь нарко-зависимым и на нужды спец.учреждений.

*Список команд:*

Danger Post ( Запорожье )
http://vk.com/dangerpost

Respect Your Mom ( Киев )
http://vk.com/respect_your_mom

Virgin Call 
http://vk.com/virgincall

The Peaches
http://vk.com/club49920770

No Wasted
http://vk.com/nowasted
indie/blues/grunge

Pseudo Pop
http://vk.com/psdpp

*Начало* : 20.00

*Стоимость входа* : 50 / 40

*Бронь столиков*: 729-90-90

http://vk.com/kurtodrom13

----------

